# James Hamilton on the unselfish mind’s interest in the salvation of others



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2020)

... This was the Apostle’s situation [in Romans 10:1ff]. He had found the refuge. He was looking over the ramparts of salvation—looking down from the rock of Immanuel’s righteousness, a saved, and, so far, a happy man. Satan, a guilty conscience, a broken law, were all beneath him, and for himself he had now no fear. But there—out upon the plains of wrath—in the open field of danger—were his brethren, his kinsmen according to the flesh. And though many of them were anxious for salvation, and fleeing from the wrath to come, some blindness had happened to them, for scarcely one of them made for the door of hope; and though, in the fulness of his fraternal affection, he had lifted up his voice, and, with loud cries and many tears, directed them to the open door, scarce one believed his report.

This was the reason for his trepidation. He himself was safe; but, to see his personal friends, and his beloved countrymen, one by one borne down by their great destroyer, when all his urgency was to them the drivel of one who dreamed, this pierced him to the heart—this made him, on the high places of an absolute assurance, still a man of sorrows. “I am persuaded that nothing can separate me from the love of God; but oh! this great heaviness and continual heart- sorrow for Israel—my brethren, my kinsmen!” ...

For more, see James Hamilton on the unselfish mind’s interest in the salvation of others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

